# Job expierence/Resume



## shortamazon (Jan 5, 2004)

Can I use my past expierence as a cook for an elderly couple along with cooking meals for kids when I was a preschool teacher as real expierence for my major? (Culinary Arts and Restuarant Managment, AS) Im also redoing my resume, and wondering if I can put this in as expierence. Im into mid of my first year. Im a bit lost! All help would be great. 

shortamazon


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I think your experience as a preschool teacher is more relevant. Anyone who can herd cats is qualified to work in a kitchen IMO. 

Kuan


----------



## shortamazon (Jan 5, 2004)

Thank you. I thaught some how that it was expierence. Since I was making low sodium food for the nice elderly couple along with using fresh garden vegies etc. The kids were great on "picky" foods..whats yummy to whats not and alergies etc too. 

thank you again-

shortamazon


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

Sounds more like resume filler unless you were employed as personal chef or head of household, etc..Without rest/hotel experience it may look out of place. 
i wouldn't make it industry specific without 3-4 cooking entries on it.
Feel free to get in touch with me if you have any questions, i'm also in Ventura.

danny


----------

